# best dine in place in Dubai?



## neelam.asif.2009 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys may I know the best dine in places in Dubai (including buffet and a la carte menu)....?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What cuisine are you looking for? Dubai is filled with great restaurants that cater to all tastes and preferences so I suggest you browse through Time out Dubai and take a look for yourself.

You could also do a search of this forum to find a list of restaurants recommended for special occasions, etc.


----------



## neelam.asif.2009 (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks alot Pamela for your response. I am looking for good Asian(Indian/Pakistani), international and lebanese food. but my main concern is the ambiance and taste.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Take a look at the reviews on Time Out Dubai, there are listings based on cuisine, budget and ratings.


----------



## neelam.asif.2009 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Pamela


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

pakistani: bar b que delight.. bar b que tonight.. lal qila! all have good dine in areas.. one is located on JBR and the other two are close to diyafa.. there are many other places besides these. if ur not into fancy resturants then daily or ravi are also good options in terms of food.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

besides what saya123 has mentioned ...one famous pakistani buffet is Ibrahimi.. in Bur Dubai.. My favorite Lebanese restaurant is Shami on Rigga road ...food is great but ambiance is ok... 
My experience with restaurants in Dubai is ... better google reviews before going any place.. or... if suggested by someone who has already experienced it... 
Goodluck!!


----------

